# Seeking Pocket PredatorPro Attachment



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ahoy. I've got a case of 'Clipitis' after taking my Scout LT out and about. I completed a happy experiment a year back in making a PP SideShooter with a factory core and their factory banding plates.
I want to try a frame build using their plates again but they are out of stock. I haven't contacted them yet in hopes that one of you may have a set or two sitting in a drawer!
I've been getting Google Eyes looking at sweet FlatBandClamp frames and think my achy fingers will appreciate this system more and more as the days go by.
Let me know! Mo
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Yea I really wanted to order some those clips but also out of stock  Maybe the metal he is using is hard to get right now?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

I have two of the pp pro plates


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, but pp still has both nut thingys. Would you like to have the clips?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Option #1 plates no nuts or bolts


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> Yes, but pp still has both nut thingys. Would you like to have the clips?


Good Golly Hoggy that was be excellent! I'll sweeten up a trade with a Mo-Frame and a watch that needs fixing! Deal, or no Deal? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I also have a few dollars Canadian if that helps! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Now it's just the clips i'll have them in the mail tomorrow


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> Now it's just the clips i'll have them in the mail tomorrow


Shazam Hoggy my Man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

your pp pro clips are on the way


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

hoggy said:


> your pp pro clips are on the way


So cool!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > your pp pro clips are on the way
> ...


Best Forum, best people on the Planet. Maybe the Forum should run the governments??! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> your pp pro clips are on the way


Thanks Brother Hoggy. Priority package enroute full of Canadian $$...! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but pp still has both nut thingys. Would you like to have the clips?
> ...


And...the watch is correct twice a day!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The Cure for Clipitis!! Thanks Brother Hoggy! Now to make a frame to fit them!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, can't wait to see the creation.


----------

